# Potty Training - Next Steps



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi and welcome. Yup, just a little bit impatient.  It sounds like you are doing great - but at 11 weeks, she's not fully trained yet and her little bladder is still too young to be fully in control. Keep doing what you are doing. If she is out in the kitchen, you do just need to still be eagle-eyed and take her out every hour (or less!). She'll get it. Do you always take her out the same door? If it's via the kitchen, at some point, she will start to wander over that way and look back at you - that could be the first subtle sign that she is indicating she needs to go out. Throw a party and take her! She really will get it soon. But for now, you do have to just keep a close eye and get her out regularly.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

Your puppy is SO cute!

It sounds like you are doing a GREAT job with potty training! Your baby is still very young and just developing control of her bladder. Don't let stories of "my puppy was trained in two weeks" throw you.... that's definitely the exception, not the rule. Things should improve steadily week by week, but most of my dogs weren't really reliable in the house until they were 4-5 months old. Just keep doing what you are doing, give tons of praise/rewards for pottying outside, keep to your schedule as much as you can, and clean up any messes thoroughly. I think you'll see a huge improvement in the next few weeks!


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

Welcome to puppyhood!! Your baby is so cute 😍. I echo the above. She’s still quite young! Maybe take her out every 30-minutes. I remember those days as cleaning my carpet 1-spot at a time 😂.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I agree with all above. Maybe shorten up to 30 min intervals for another week or 2, set a timer, be consistent and patient......you'll get there. She's a cute little girl!


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

katwarre said:


> I know, I know. There are so many threads on this issue. I have what I think is a pretty specific area of inquiry.
> 
> We are crate training our 11 week old puppy. We take her out every hour, after meals, when she wakes up. If we can’t supervise her, she’s in a crate or an x pen. She has never peed or pooped in her crate. She has stopped peeing/pooping in her X pen. We have a small contained area in our yard that’s her potty spot, and she has figured out that, when we put her there, it’s time to go. She sleeps through the night. These are all good thing.
> 
> ...


You are doing the correct thing to crate her when you can't keep an eye on her.. Do you take your puppy out the same door whenever she has to go potty? Are you having a "party and treating her" when she goes in the yard. If so, by 11 weeks old she she should know to go to the door to go potty... she might do a quick pass and it's your responsibility to see that. Goldens - mine anyway - will look at me go to the door and look at me again to go potty. Also by this age my dogs would stare at the door from the family room if they had to go potty to warn me.... subtle but something i picked up on quickly. And, yes they start doing this within days of coming home. We need to be vigilant and look for the signs ....but the signs are there.


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

What a cutie! I’ll echo all of the above, and also add that if you can use an enzymatic cleaner, it will help get rid of any lingering scents. If she’s smelling pee from a prior accident it could be stimulating her to pee again, and because her bladder is so small, she can’t hold it!


----------



## Rocksor (12 mo ago)

Besides watching her like a hawk, I would tethered your puppy to your waist with a leash, so that you can feel when she's sniffing and going in the direction of the yard to go potty. Also include a potty break after each activity, training then potty, drinking then potty, playing for 15 minutes then potty etc.


----------



## laurab18293 (Oct 6, 2021)

I also agree with all of the above! You are doing a great job and it all takes time! Billie wasn't fully potty trained till she was about 6 months. Then she was still peeing when meeting new people or dogs. We thankfully broke that habit as well. It all takes time but you are doing a great job. Also, your pup is so cute! More pictures please! lol 

I began buying these candles at marshalls/tjmaxx called "sand and paws" they are out of California I believe, and I swear by them and helping reduce pet odor. Definitely worth a try if still having accidents!


----------



## ATXBogart (9 mo ago)

rhondas said:


> You are doing the correct thing to crate her when you can't keep an eye on her.. Do you take your puppy out the same door whenever she has to go potty? Are you having a "party and treating her" when she goes in the yard. If so, by 11 weeks old she she should know to go to the door to go potty... she might do a quick pass and it's your responsibility to see that. Goldens - mine anyway - will look at me go to the door and look at me again to go potty. Also by this age my dogs would stare at the door from the family room if they had to go potty to warn me.... subtle but something i picked up on quickly. And, yes they start doing this within days of coming home. We need to be vigilant and look for the signs ....but the signs are there.


I have a 3 month old and I agree 1000% with this. I'm very happy with how quickly my puppy has learned the potty procedure. Yes, he still has accidents. However, now every accident is completely my fault. I was distracted or I gambled by briefly walking into another room. (I always lose when I gamble). I bet I open the door close to 50 times a day for him -- and he decides to go outside half the time. It's truly a numbers game.


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

Everything sounds on track! Full potty training often takes until the puppy is 6 months. Just keep at it.


----------

